# Help with Hobble Skirt Coke bottles



## BeachComber (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,
 On my recent dives ive been finding tons of Coke bottles. Usually, I never pick them up.....however this time i decided to take a few examples home. I was wondering if anyone could help me identify the age and value of these bottles. This will help me determine wether or not i should continue picking them up. The one pictured here is an uncleaned Xmas coke dated 1923. On the base it is embossed with New York City NY. I have a few others as well (not pictured)
 1) This one has no date but is embossed US patent office and on base reads New York L NY
 2) US patent office and reads Boston L Mass
 3) US patent office and reads New Orleans  C LA
 4) this one reads bottle pattent D-105529, is clear glass and reads Bermuda on base
 5)Patent D-105529, reads Boston Mass S
 6)patent D-105529, reads Elizabeth City NC
 Please let me know if these are worthless or worth something! I'll definately keep the local Bermuda one. thanks for reading.


----------



## madman (Aug 24, 2009)

I THINK ID BE PICKING THEM ALL UP, I THINK XMAS COKES WERTE USED UNTILL 37-38 D PATS  WERE 39 TILL..  I COULDNT JUST LEAVE THEM? MIKE


----------



## #1twin (Aug 25, 2009)

If you look at the section 3/4 down on the side you will find two dbl digit numbers. Usually two numbers, a letter c and two more numbers. The numbers seen on your Christmas coke. As I understand it, the second set of numbers on the right indicate the date of the bottle. Something like this:  43 @ 41   41 being the date.  
 If the base has a letter in the middle it is usually a reproduction.  Hope this helps,  Marvin


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree pick them all up. You may find a scarce small town Coke bottler, even in the patent D type. If you end with alot of commons sell them as a lot of ebay or offer the local antique junk dealer a deal. I bury mine up to the base in a creek bank on my farm , and take the kids for a treasure hunt, they always get excited over the old coke bottles they "find".


----------



## BeachComber (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey, Thank you for this useful and interesting information. I just have one question Marvin; If 3/4 of the way down the numbers state 52 - 29 and the same bottle has an L embossed on the base does this mean the bottle is a repro that is 10 or so years old or does it mean its a repro that was made in 1929? The second example of this is the New orleans bottle that has 52 - 37 and C in a circle on bottom, so is this a modern repro or a 1937 made repro?
 This is very interesting and I think I definately will start to pick all of the cokes up. One last question; do I pick up the cokes just with embossings on the base or do i pick them all up? Thanks again for all the info,


----------



## BeachComber (Aug 25, 2009)

other pic


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 25, 2009)

This link will help some with the different types of hobbleskirts, the 23 N. Y. N.Y.Coke is common for the Christmas Cokes.  If I were you I'd only bring up the 23's and 15's. the chance of bringing up a good other hobble is slim. Not sure what kind of visiablity you have if you cannot see the pat. dates jus bring up the ones with large base lettering. Nice find on the 23

http://www.antiquebottles.com/coke/


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 25, 2009)

The "L" is Laurens Glass, the "Â©" is Chattanooga Glass, there are several other makers also. On the 2 digit code until 1951 the first set of numbers is the date then mold  number in 51 they flip flop them. You have watch out to see if you have a Pat. D , 6oz. or 6Â½oz. bottle.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 25, 2009)

finallly a question i know the answer too, pick them all up most are $10 or less bottles but you never know when youll discover an unlisted one that can bring the big bucks

 the only hobbleskirts that were repro'd are the christmas cokes and on the us patent office's the number to the left is the date while all the others are on the right

 determining a repop from an original has nothing to do with the makers marks on the bottom, some of them have them and some dont notice the lines making a circle on the bottom of the new orleans bottle? on the repro's the letters are smaller and the circle is smaller yours is definately an original

 for more info on cokes you might want to invest in Bill Porters book


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Aug 25, 2009)

The 1915's were the first (1917-28) and the most collectable; then the 1923 xmas cokes which were used from about 1928-38; and finally the pat. D 105529 used from 1938-51.   I would keep the first two series, especially if scarcer towns. Once you get a few SS coca-colas, you will really be hooked!


----------



## BeachComber (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all this info. I will start picking up the cokes. Visibility is usually great where I go diving unless i dig, then its a little silty! So i should be able to identify the older ones. I will pick up the cokes this w/e and will post pics of any interesting ones. Thanks again,


----------

